# video of pollinators, alternative and otherwise



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

If you have not already done so, check out the video featured in message #3 in the thread below. There is stunning video of pollinators in action: honeybees, Orchard bees, hummingbirds, butterflies, bats and others.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?254516-INCREDIBLE-High-speed-video-of-pollinators

Greg


----------

